# Grafik Fehler bei Ati 4800 hd



## tonygt (3. November 2008)

Also zurzeit ist es bei mir so das ich Fehler mit den Texturen habe
Und zwar nur an größere unebene Flächen wie z.B. Berge oder am Boden. Hier kann man das sehr gut sehen: 
"Bild" den Schwarzen Fleck den man links unter dem Hochelfen sieht sind solche Fehler die bei mir auftreten das ganze sieht dann so aus das überall auf der Map diese Fehler auftreten aber immer nur für 1 sec Sichtbar sind. Dann aber wieder verschwinden bei Oblivion siehts z.b. so aus das ein Berg in weiter Ferne auf einmal Bunt wird mit Lila Punkten und Grünen streifen oder auch wie bei War größer Flächen auf einmal für 1 Sec. Verschwinden.
Bei WoW sieht der Fehler wiederum anders aus das Blinken dann übers ganze Feld fehler von Texturen auf es sieht manchmal so aus wie die Rückseite einer Wand die auf einmal durchs Bild springt oder wie eine Spiegelung des Bodens. Fehler an den Figuren treten nicht auf genau so wenig wie an Glatten Flächen wie z.B. Stein Böden im Spiel. Hin und wieder erscheint auch ein Bluescreen wo dann steht Windows musse Heruntergefahren werden weil die Datei Ati3.duag.dll einen Fehler verursach hat usw..

Im Pc habe ich derzeit eine Ati Radeon 4800 HD mit 1024 mb Speicher, Amd Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Processor mit 3.01 Ghz und 2 gb Ram. Ausserdem ist Windows Xp drauf. Inzwischen hab ich so alles Probiert andere Ati Grafikarte eingesetz Fehler bleibt der Selbe ältere Treiber Installiert auch kein Effekt. Jetzt hab ich wieder die neusten Treiber drauf mit alle Updates usw.. Ich Vermute das es an einer Grafikeinstellung liegt die vermutlich die Fehler verursacht weiß es aber nicht genau da ich da auch schon einiges ausprobiert hab, vieleicht hat ja jemand von euch die Selbe Grafikarte und bei ihm läuft es Fehlerfrei oder jemand hat eine Idee was ich tun kann. Danke schon mal im Voraus.

Mfg Tony

p.s. ich versuch nochmal die anderen Fehler mit Screenshots zu erwischen(sind verdammt schnell 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## xTaR (3. November 2008)

Ich würde auf ein Temperaturproblem tippen. 

Geh mal ins CCC und dann auf ATI Overdrive. Da siehst du die Temperatur. Bei einer HD4850 ist alles bis 90° ok. Bei 95° solltest du über die Luftführung oder einen Kühlerwechsel nachdenken.

Gute Upgrade Kühler sind :

Zalman VF900-CU ( Sehr einfache Montage )
Accelero S1 + optionales Turbo Modul ( Gute Kühlleistung ).


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2008)

xTaR schrieb:


> Ich würde auf ein Temperaturproblem tippen.
> 
> Geh mal ins CCC und dann auf ATI Overdrive. Da siehst du die Temperatur. Bei einer HD4850 ist alles bis 90° ok. Bei 95° solltest du über die Luftführung oder einen Kühlerwechsel nachdenken.
> 
> ...



die fehler treten meistens aber meistens auf sobald das spiel gestartet wird und da liegt die tempratur noch bei 78-80c.


----------



## Wagga (4. November 2008)

80 Grad ist für ne 4850 ok.
Mal die Schatten von WoW deaktiviert?
Und das Wetter heruntergesetzt?

Mit denn Schatten gibts aktuell noch Probleme besonders bei aktuellen Karten.

MFG,Wagga


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> 80 Grad ist für ne 4850 ok.
> Mal die Schatten von WoW deaktiviert?
> Und das Wetter heruntergesetzt?
> 
> ...


 hab ich auch probiert ist bei mir alles auf low aber keine veränderung

was wäre wenn ich mir einen 64 bit treiber draufmache könnte das etwas helfen ?


----------



## Wagga (4. November 2008)

64bit Treiber nur bei einem VISTA/XP 64 bit.
Ansonsten die 32bit Treiber.
Nie ein 64 bit Treiber bei 32bit Windows.
Nie einen 32bit Treiber bei einem 64bit Windows.

Die Treiber müssen zum eingesetzten OS passen.
32=32Treiber
64bit=64bit Treiber
32bit I=64 bit


----------



## tonygt (4. November 2008)

Wagga schrieb:


> 64bit Treiber nur bei einem VISTA/XP 64 bit.
> Ansonsten die 32bit Treiber.
> Nie ein 64 bit Treiber bei 32bit Windows.
> Nie einen 32bit Treiber bei einem 64bit Windows.
> ...



wo kann ich sehen wieviel bit ich habe?


----------



## Wagga (4. November 2008)

Start->"Ausführen" .
 Gebe msinfo32.exe eingeben. 
Bei Systemtyp:
X86-basierter PC = 32bit
x64- basierter PC =64bit

MFG,Wagga


----------

